# very stupid question



## Cara (Mar 8, 2008)

ok, i was having this talk with one of my teachers, and it was about donkeys, i know a male is a jack right, and a female is a jenny right, now a mule is a mule , a horse breed with a donkey, is a mule called a jack butt???? my teacher said it was but i dont think so isnt it the same for a female and a male???


----------



## outlawridge (Mar 9, 2008)

A male mule in proper terms is a Horse Mule but is also called a John Mule and a female in proper terms is called a Mare Mule but is also referred to as a Molly Mule. Here's a link to the ADMS web site and they have all the lingo there




And btw, no such thing as a stupid question!





http://www.lovelongears.com/


----------



## Bunnylady (Mar 9, 2008)

The only stupid question is the one you didn't ask.





But don't you hate it when someone takes advantage of your ignorance to feed you misinformation (and this is supposed to be funny??!!?)


----------



## Whiskey Creek (Mar 9, 2008)

My Mom always tells me and my kids there are no stupid questions about donkeys and horses...its the only way to learn.


----------



## pepperhill (Mar 31, 2008)

Here is one more little bit on info for you............Mules, male and female, are created by a jack and a mare getting together. When a stallion and a jenny get together, it is called a hinny. Hinnies are much harder to get because stallions tend to be "racist" and most won't breed a jenny!



You can dazzle your teacher with that little bit of info, too!


----------



## JourneysEnd (Mar 31, 2008)

pepperhill said:


> Here is one more little bit on info for you............Mules, male and female, are created by a jack and a mare getting together. When a stallion and a jenny get together, it is called a hinny. Hinnies are much harder to get because stallions tend to be "racist" and most won't breed a jenny!
> 
> 
> 
> You can dazzle your teacher with that little bit of info, too!


I had heard this so I didn't worry about letting my stallion in with the jenny.

I discovered yesterday he is not a racist . He is a beautiful 14 yr Hemlock Brooks Egyptian King son.

So any of you donkey people are looking to breed for hinnies in the Texas area, give me a call.

Vickie


----------



## minimule (Mar 31, 2008)

The other reason hinneys are harder to get is the difference in body temp. Most jennys won't settle when bred to a stallion. Some do....like Ce's!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Apr 1, 2008)

...lol...Shawna, yup..my Frosty loves his jennys.






, and he settles them so easy. Ce


----------

